# INFO ON A FULL SIMULATED CONVERTIBLE TOP 96 FLEETWOOD



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

I PURCHASED A FIBERGLASS SHELL FOR A FULL "SIMULATED CONVERTIBLE" TOP, I GUSS THAT'S WHAT THEY ARE CALLED...IT COVERS THE WHOLE ROOF PLUS THE UPPER PART OF ALL 4 DOORS AND IS USUALLY COVERED IN STAYFAST OR "PHANTOM" TOP MATERIAL. MY QUESTION IS WHAT IS THE AVERAGE PRICE TO HAVE ONE COVERED IN BLACK STAYFAST MATERIAL AND INSTALLED? I WENT TO A LOCAL SHOP HERE IN CENTRAL CALI AND I WAS QUOTED 1400. JUST IN MATERIAL AND ANOTHER 1500. TO 1600. IN LABOR. THIS PRICE QUOTE SEEMED RIDICULOUSLY HIGH, AM I RIGHT IN FEELING THIS IS A RIP OFF OR DOES IT REALLY COST THAT MUCH TO HAVE ONE OF THESE TOPS INSTALLED??? ANY INFO WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED.


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

this what i would do get someone to drive it to mexican shop in mexico and drop it off then have it driven back. find someone that does regular trips. life a risk could pay off


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

or you could lose your top and cash


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

buy the fabric and do most of the labor yourself and just have them sew and glue what ever areas you can't get to look quite right


----------



## dameon (Dec 1, 2011)

look online for fabric


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

if i read that right people telling u 3 gs to get it dun that is high stayfast aint cheap but thats to much pm me if u wanna ship it to chicago we get u right for alot less lol


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

backyard64 said:


> if i read that right people telling u 3 gs to get it dun that is high stayfast aint cheap but thats to much pm me if u wanna ship it to chicago we get u right for alot less lol


YES YOU READ IT RIGHT I WAS QUOTED 3 G'S!!!


----------



## cleAn85 (May 2, 2002)

how much for a top?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

I scored a top off craigs already covered for 100 and paid i think 150 to have it installed. You can install it right on top of the factory vynil top or hard top. Its not hard. Yes that is a huge ripoff.


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

lone star said:


> I scored a top off craigs already covered for 100 and paid i think 150 to have it installed. You can install it right on top of the factory vynil top or hard top. Its not hard. Yes that is a huge ripoff.


I SAW THE BLACK BIG BODY YOU HAD FOR SALE LONE STAR...(IT WAS CLEAN TOO), AND IT HAD THE SAME KIND OF TOP THAT I AM TALKING ABOUT. I ONLY HAVE THE FIBERGLASS SHELL SO I NEED TO HAVE IT UPHOLSTERED AND INSTALLED BUT SOME SHOPS ARE TRYING TO GET RICH. IF I KNEW HOW AND HAD THE TOOLS I'D DO IT MYSELF SO I AM GOING TO HAVE TO KEEP LOOKING FOR A SHOP TO DO T AT A REASONABLE PRICE.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Yeah i got lucky that it was already black.....not sure what that material costs but i cant see it costing more than 100 per yard at the very most....so i would say on the worst day it should cost 1000 bux thats material and labor....again on the worst day.....if shops charge about 4 to 500 labor to install convertible tops....this is about the same amount of work, if not less work....


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

i paid 200 for material and 300 to get mine installed


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:run:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

THANKS EVERYONE FOR YOUR INPUT I APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

place out here installs the top for 1200, thats for the top covered in stock material installed , i have no idea what stayfast goes for i am looking to get one done too , think im gonna buy the material and have the local puerto rican dude stitch it up using the old material for guide? 
i bought a parts car mainly cause it had the top on it , im keepin it cheap do whatever i can myself if he can stitch it up ill install it myself


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

*I'M GOING TO END UP TAKING IT TO L.A. TO GET INSTALLED ALONG WITH GETTING MY INTERIOR DONE...MUCH BETTER PRICES AND QUALITY OF WORK DONE DOWN THERE. LET ME KNOW HOW YOURS TURNS OUT BRETT.*


----------

